# Graphic Card under 8.5K



## dude_gamer (May 16, 2012)

My friend want to buy graphics card.

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: X tech Gold Sys 250 W

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 6.5 K to 8.5 K 

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1600 X 900.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: amd athlon ii x4 631 quad core @2.6 GHz ,Asus M2N68-AM PLUS , 4GB RAM.500GB hard disk.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

Corsair VS 450W at 2.1k and a HD6770 @ ~6.4k.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

Or the 7750 instead of the 6770. It is new and performs quite well without needing any power.


----------



## koolent (May 17, 2012)

IMO, its the HD 7750 as it requires no external power so you will not have to change your PSU but if you want to, go for Corsair VS 500W v2 at 2.1k and a HD6770 @ ~6.4k. as suggested by Topgear


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 17, 2012)

Seriously? I won't put the HD7750 on a El Crappo 250 W psu.

@OP Go with TopGear's suggestion.


----------



## dude_gamer (May 17, 2012)

i going to buy HD 6770 from Lamington road on 20th may.which manufacture is best which give better service.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

Any good brand like sapphire, msi, h.i.s.. But avoid brands like xfx. If you can find go for msi hawk version. Also you are getting a new psu right?


----------



## dude_gamer (May 17, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Any good brand like sapphire, msi, h.i.s.. But avoid brands like xfx. If you can find go for msi hawk version. Also you are getting a new psu right?



just now called up my friend who want Graphic card. he agree to buy HD6770 & corsair VS 450W as suggested by topgear.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

Good for him.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

BTW 7750 Gigabyte edd = 6770 and 775OC also performs better in certain games


----------



## koolent (May 17, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Seriously? I won't put the HD7750 on a El Crappo 250 W psu.
> 
> @OP Go with TopGear's suggestion.



Dude, it doesn't even need external power support but sorry I didn't look at that El Cheapo PSU ..

@OP - Nice buy, those two things are best for the price and you will see that HD 6770 is a really nice card..AFAIK You should have bought from MSI but you can also go for Sapphire. 

@Serpent16 - Gigabyte HD 7750 OC can compete with the HD 6770, But HD 6770 OCed ?? Any Question upon that ??

It certainly cannot compete clocks of HD 6770 OCed.. So OP, buy the ^770..


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

6770 OC yeah thats nice.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> i going to buy HD 6770 from Lamington road on 20th may.which manufacture is best which give better service.



@ OP - just to inform you - you can get a HD6770 for as low as 6.1k which makes it a great deal

MSI R6770-MD1GD5

for the PSU you can try theitwares.


----------



## irfanrafeeq88 (May 19, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> My friend want to buy graphics card.
> 
> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> Ans: X tech Gold Sys 250 W
> ...



Better buy a GTX 460 or a 6850 and you will be able to max out games at 1600x900. Look up for these cards on forums. They might be up for sale.a


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

^^ getting such deal is good but they need to have proper warranty as most of the new gpus comes with 3 years warranty.


----------



## phil2097 (May 20, 2012)

you should be able to get the msi 6850 power edition around 8.7k and its an amazing gpu


----------



## koolent (May 20, 2012)

^^ if he spends 8.7k on GPU, then he will not be able to buy his PSU. So, HD 6770 OC is the way to go...


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (May 20, 2012)

Dammit, price of HD6770 increased from 6.1k to 6.3k on SMC :s


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2012)

^^ so what ? ... in most of places HD6770 ( from different manufacturers ) gfx cards are selling at ~6.5k.


----------



## phil2097 (May 21, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^^ if he spends 8.7k on GPU, then he will not be able to buy his PSU. So, HD 6770 OC is the way to go...



oops! my bad didn't see that he had a 250w psu.....
i guess a corsair CX430 V2 (2k)
and 6670/6770 might be a good solution not sure about the Nvidia line up though...



topgear said:


> Corsair VS 450W at 2.1k and a HD6770 @ ~6.4k.



you go for this one


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

For Nvidia the only GPU OP can opt for is GTS 450 but HD6770 offers better performance.


----------



## koolent (May 22, 2012)

Unless you are comparing AMDs something normal to nVidia's Kepler, AMD wins..

Shortly answered, get HD 6770, much better choice for gaming that GTS 450..


----------



## dude_gamer (May 22, 2012)

HD 7750 consumes less watts but my friend want performance.

so HD 6770 or HD 7750 which one give best performance while playing game like assassin's creed 3,modern warfare3,battlefield 3  etc 

performance matter


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2012)

both performs almost same. grab the cheaper one and overclock it a bit.


----------



## koolent (May 22, 2012)

I would still recommend HD 6770  as it requires external power source and thus can be Overclocked more than the HD 7750. 

Also you will get 6770 cheaper than 7750.

So, go for 6770


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> HD 7750 consumes less watts but my friend want performance.
> 
> so HD 6770 or HD 7750 which one give best performance while playing game like assassin's creed 3,modern warfare3,battlefield 3  etc
> 
> performance matter



the power consumption difference of HD7750 and HD6770 is 40W - so HD7750 generates less heat as well 

at stock the performance difference is neck to neck - also keep in mind that HD6770 has 50Mhz and 100 Mhz GPU and memory clock speed advantage

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

but as HD6770 needs additional power ( through a pci-e power cnnector ) it can offer and can be OCed more compared to HD7750 and HD5770 both - so if you are only looking for performance only then HD6770 is what you need but you may need to OC the gpu to feel the difference with a HD7750.


----------



## koolent (May 23, 2012)

HD 6770 FTW. Get it, OC it and live worry free..


----------

